# HGV Licence



## dalmar21 (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr Dalmar21 here.

We are moving permanently to our Quinta near Monsanto in January. We are aware of the rules for the normal Driving Licence and use of UK Reg car ( ie take a cheap car with you , R Reg Honda Civic, Register Licence, get rid of UK car.... or use it for wood collecting on the gravel roads...buy cheap,old PT car ) but I was wondering about my Class 1 HGV ( or C+E ) Licence.

Not that I need, or would want to, use it as a source of Income but do I simply Register it as I would do my Car Licence as it is a different Vocational Licence and needs a Digicard ( which I retain ) ?

Any views would be welcome. Like I say, dont need or want to get involved in PT Income Tax etc.... but should the need arise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you register your UK Licence then you can continue to drive the classes as stated on UK Licence until you need to exchange it, because of expiry or within 2 years of Residence if it does not have a Expiry date.

If you exchange your licence for a Portuguese one then your bound by Portuguese rules on classes and age restrictions so if you wanted to retain your C+E you *wouldn't* have to retake a test but you would have to re-new licence every 5 years from the age of 40, for Class2 a stricter medical and physiological test at each 5 year renewal

IMTT link for driving licences Revalidação da Carta de Condução


----------



## dalmar21 (Aug 20, 2012)

that's excellent, cheers. Will keep the link on our favourites.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Remember to re-new photocard licences just before your move so you have maximum 10 years expiry date on them


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,

Slightly related to your question and which you may have already have a solution to: 
I hold what was an HGV 1 and have got a bit stuck trying to work out the best options for the Periodic Driver CPC which should now be Europe wide. The possibilities are to try and keep a UK HGV licence yet complete the PD CPC in Portugal or have both in the same country exclusive UK or exclusive Portugal. 

Another option which is doing PD CPC in Spain but it's all a pain in the butt.







dalmar21 said:


> Mr Dalmar21 here.
> 
> We are moving permanently to our Quinta near Monsanto in January. We are aware of the rules for the normal Driving Licence and use of UK Reg car ( ie take a cheap car with you , R Reg Honda Civic, Register Licence, get rid of UK car.... or use it for wood collecting on the gravel roads...buy cheap,old PT car ) but I was wondering about my Class 1 HGV ( or C+E ) Licence.
> 
> ...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not really my knowledge but on basics you must be a UK Resident to take a UK D/L test or further qualifications etc, if you just registered your licence you it would be valid for classes you currently are entitled to drive, but you wouldn't be able to update the PD CPC in UK or Portugal.

So I think that you have little alternative but to exchange your UK D/L and then follow the procedure the for Portuguese classes, currently I can see no mention of this PD CPC only stricter medical and physiological tests but it could be part of alterations due Jan 2013


----------

